# Tis the season..



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Well,

with it creeping up really soon, I started unpacking the stuff today to get ready to begin setup this weekend. As I took out my zombie costume, I looked out the back window and see the kids and a few friends that havnt been properly introduced to mr.zombie. I had my wife send them the kids out front to do something and I sneak into the shed next to were they play. After they come back and play for a few minutes I start lightly tapping on the walls of the shed, a few minutes later they start to hear the sound and the questions start flying. After a few minutes they get brave and come to open to the door.....


Mwhwhahah! Zombie Attacks! Kids scream! Kids run!


i love this affect  

My kids have seen the costume so they were just having fun with the giant killer zombie.. the other kids on the other hand.. were just "oh my gawd!" and jetted 3 yards over.  needless to say we had some fun with me chasing them around the house for a few minutes, after I went in a short while later most of the other kids siblings were down in my front yard asking about the zombie.. and asking if we were the same house with he haunted garage from last year. Let the hype begin!


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

Zombie costume link for those who are curious.. not as nice as a home made one.. but in low light it gets the job done rather well.

http://www.frightcatalog.com/i/500/1104056.jpg


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL now that is evil... I normally don't bring out costumes and corpses till day of, but that is a great zombie costume, storebought or not, where'd you pick it up and how much was it?


----------



## crazyryan (Sep 26, 2005)

wow, wicked costume!


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Costumes/Scary+Costumes/Complete+Zombie+Costume-1104056/

49.99

mask isnt the best comfort wise.. but it looks just like the picture and I had alot of adults screeming last year in the low light


----------

